# Yellowstone On Monday 2 Months On The Road



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Leaving Monday for 2 months on the road if all goes well. Monday will leave home and head up through TN to St Louis. See the Gateway Arch then across MO through Nebraska to Yellowstone. We have 10 days to wander around on way to Yellowstone then don't have to be back till school starts for teachers on Aug 1. This is 2nd attempt at Yellowstone trip so hope all goes well. Had to put 2 new batteries in the Diesel today (glad they quit at home rather than on the road!) Got a 30 amp box installed on house so packing up will be comfortable this year. Sanitized water system and added an easy to reach drain valve on FW tank. Once I finish moving my classroom to another building and getting end of school work done all I gotta do is mow yard once more and wash 5th wheel, put bikes on front of truck and GET OUTA TOWN!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow! And here I was feeling good about taking a 1 week camping vaca....









Have a GREAT time!!!!!! What a wonderful sounding trip!!!


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

I always thought teachers were under paid and under appreciated glad to hear you are able to take a nice vacation. You will love Yellowstone and Grand Tetons, we went last summer. 
Enjoy and be safe 
Clara


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I am sooooooo jealous! Sounds like a great trip, hope you have a wonderful time.







We will of course expect pictures to be posted from all your stops.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Have a wonderful time!








Sounds like one of those trips of a lifetime








Looking forward to hearing all about your travels when you get home...
Take lots of pics for us ok??

Have fun and be safe,


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

2 months! Oh what a way to vacation!









When will you be at Yellowstone, where are you staying?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Man, that sounds like a great trip. I am so envious!

Enjoy your summer.

Mark


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Two months - wow, I'd love to do something like that! Have a great time and post some pictures


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like a great trip!









If you get bored at Yellowstone (yeah, right!), you might want to wander on down to southern Utah for the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally at Zion N.P.

We will be heading up to the Grand Tetons and Yellowstone immediately following Zion. If you are still in the area, maybe will cross paths!

Have a great trip!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

2 month? wow! Longest single vacation I 've had was 21 days. Two month ad I might forget how to work.
















Best wishes on a great trip.
Scott


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> 2 months! Oh what a way to vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will get there on June 8 and will spend several days at Fishing Bridge. I know everyone says its a "parking lot "but it gives us a starting place where we can recharge batteries and tour the area. We will then move to some of the first come first serve sites You can recognize us --We have our Outbackers.com Rtavi decal on both sides and back of our 28frls.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

rtavi said:


> Leaving Monday for 2 months on the road if all goes well. Monday will leave home and head up through TN to St Louis. See the Gateway Arch then across MO through Nebraska to Yellowstone. We have 10 days to wander around on way to Yellowstone then don't have to be back till school starts for teachers on Aug 1. This is 2nd attempt at Yellowstone trip so hope all goes well. Had to put 2 new batteries in the Diesel today (glad they quit at home rather than on the road!) Got a 30 amp box installed on house so packing up will be comfortable this year. Sanitized water system and added an easy to reach drain valve on FW tank. Once I finish moving my classroom to another building and getting end of school work done all I gotta do is mow yard once more and wash 5th wheel, put bikes on front of truck and GET OUTA TOWN!


 I was going to moan and be jealous about how early you get out until I saw how early you start back. I get out June 15 and start back on August 27. Have a great trip.


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

jbwcamp said:


> Leaving Monday for 2 months on the road if all goes well. Monday will leave home and head up through TN to St Louis. See the Gateway Arch then across MO through Nebraska to Yellowstone. We have 10 days to wander around on way to Yellowstone then don't have to be back till school starts for teachers on Aug 1. This is 2nd attempt at Yellowstone trip so hope all goes well. Had to put 2 new batteries in the Diesel today (glad they quit at home rather than on the road!) Got a 30 amp box installed on house so packing up will be comfortable this year. Sanitized water system and added an easy to reach drain valve on FW tank. Once I finish moving my classroom to another building and getting end of school work done all I gotta do is mow yard once more and wash 5th wheel, put bikes on front of truck and GET OUTA TOWN!


 I was going to moan and be jealous about how early you get out until I saw how early you start back. I get out June 15 and start back on August 27. Have a great trip.
[/quote]

Yep that's the fly in the ointment! We leave South MS and head to cooler climes before it gets hot but hen have to come back and roast in the Mississippi August, September and October without getting acclimated to the hot weather.







It is nice though that most states don't let school out until the end of June so a lot of the places we go to like Washington, DC are less crowded than they get in July.


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Well , we got back Last Week of July. It was a great trip. Unfortunately school started Aug 1 and in between getting up at 5:15 to be at school before 7 am and not leaving until after 6pm and suffering a bout of flue for the last week we haven't had time to give trip update or even check group posts. Suffice it to say we had a great time -put about 10,000 miles on truck and other than a leak in the skylight and a wind-broken door open latch we had very little problems. Got a huge number of NPS pass port stamps too. Will write trip update when things settle down.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow this sounds like a great trip. Cant wait to hear how things went!!


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

WOW! What a trip!
We'll all be here... just sitting... waiting... and wondering how spectacular it was!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

waiting for your trip update and the Wolfwood Africa story too!


----------

